# Bedford Autodrome



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Anyone from here going tomorrow ?

I will be there in Scarlet if your bored with the DIY !! LOL


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Steve,
I'm heading up and will be going on if i pass the noise test... I'm crossing everything:nervous:

Will be in the Grey 32 turning up at lunch time....

Any chance of a passenger ride?:thumbsup:

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Sam, thats why I am taking the R35 NOISE !! LOL

Yep, come tap me up, you won't miss Scarlet 

Steve


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Brilliant:clap:

Will do:thumbsup:

Can't wait!!

Cheers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Gonna be a fantastic day for it !!

I am getting there for 8-00am (leaving home at 6-00!!)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good man:thumbsup:

I'll probably leave at 10 and get there for about 12....

26 degrees and my air con isn't working 

Nevermind

Will be taking the vid camera...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

air con, never used it as it uses engine POWER !! LOL

Will you be mounting the vid cam in your car ? if so we could get some footage of Scarlet 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve

His camera only works if you do more than 50mph!!

Have a good day - will call you next week re a couple of things.

D


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just about to leave:flame:

camera will be mounted in car - please god let me pass the noise test tho!!!!

Can't see I'll get much footage of Scarlet as Goose won't be able to keep up!

Will of course try though


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Fan - Fcukin - Day !!!!

Hot and steamy and that was just the cars !!!

Looking forward to seeing the vid footage Sam, and I'll do a write up later over the holiday as that Porchse GT3 RS wasn't playing ball was he !!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

fffffffffffffffffffff uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!

great day Steve:thumbsup:

got some crackin footage currently being uploaded...

Can't believe I didn't break or crash my car:clap:

Can't believe I didn't have any noise issues:clap:

Think I've got sun stroke!

check my channel for vids: YouTube - samellio's Channel

BBBBEEEEAAAAAUUUUTTTIIIFFUULL!:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

here are the vids:

YouTube - Skyline R32 GTR VS Porsche 911 GT3 RS Bedford 23/04/11 Pt 2

YouTube - Skyline R32 GTR VS Porsche 911 GT3 RS Bedford 23/04/11 Pt 1

YouTube - R32 + R35 GTR Bedford Autodrome 23/04/11

Brilliant day:clap:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Good effort Sam you're certainly at one with your 32 loving that through the cones manoeuvre lol!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Andy:wavey:

hehe - you liked my little manoeuvre

Funny but years ago everyone used to do that!

No one else seemd to copy my route.. Must have been special:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Was gonna watch Top Gear but got into your Vids Sam, Brilliant. Watcing you work the wheel of that R32 with Mr Porker. Brill, we must do it again, will PM you my contact details


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> Was gonna watch Top Gear but got into your Vids Sam, Brilliant. Watcing you work the wheel of that R32 with Mr Porker. Brill, we must do it again, will PM you my contact details


Definately Steve - would be so cool! I want to see your 33 next time tho:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

git-r said:


> Definately Steve - would be so cool! I want to see your 33 next time tho:clap:


Japfest May 14th Castle Combe, the circuit I love, no run off and lots of mad, bad banzi PULSAR GTIR Lunatics - Ops forgot you used to be one ! LOL


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> Japfest May 14th Castle Combe, the circuit I love, no run off and lots of mad, bad banzi PULSAR GTIR Lunatics - Ops forgot you used to be one ! LOL


Would love to but don't think i'll make it 

Make sure you get some vids:clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Loving the skills.....looks a handful git-r but great fun...you must destroy tyres


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

clearly the RS weightsaving included removing mirrors!

Nice driving, need to get myself back on track, not done any since japfest last year. What kind of power on the r32?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for comments lads 
Power is 409 @ hubs.. 
Lol at jaffa


----------

